

David Pogue Is Only Competent to Review Gadgets - ugh
http://mikedaisey.blogspot.com/2012/02/david-pogue-is-only-competent-to-review.html

======
AznHisoka
David Pogue just got lucky and landed a job at the Times. He really isn't
special in any significant way

